# Arctis Pro + GameDAC oder Beyerdynamic MMX 300?



## denniz (9. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir mal ein klanglich super gutes Headset kaufen und habe etwas recherchiert. (Ich bevorzuge einen guten Klang vor gutem Design) Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass dieser ganze surround marketing quatsch den eigentlichen sound verhunzt, habe ich diese headsets in die engere Auswahl genommen:

Arctis Pro + GameDAC:
Arctis Pro + GameDAC | SteelSeries
Neodymium Drivers40mm
Headphone Frequency Response10-40,000 Hz
Headphone Sensitivity102 dBSPL
Headphone Impedance32 Ohm
Headphone Total Harmonic Distortion<1%

Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (2. Generation):
MMX 300: Highend gaming/multimedia headset
NENNIMPEDANZ KOPFHÖRER
32 Ohm
ÜBERTRAGUNGSBEREICH KOPFHÖRER
5 - 35,000 Hz
KENNSCHALLDRUCKPEGEL
96 dB

Mein verbautes Mainboard (ESS® SABRE Chip): ROG MAXIMUS X HERO   | Motherboards | ASUS Global
Brauche ich für trotzdem noch eine zusätzliche Soundkarte um alles aus den Headsets zu holen? 5–10% mehr Soundqualität wären hier für mich nicht ausschlaggebend, um eine Soundkarte zu kaufen.

Gerne auch andere Vorschläge erwünscht. Meine Vorstellung wären so:
Preis inkl. Mikrofon bis ca. 350€
Anwendungsbereich: 70% Gaming, 30% Music

Vielen Dank für fachkundige Hilfe


----------



## JackA (10. April 2018)

The 5 Best Gaming Headphones - Winter 2018: Reviews


----------



## denniz (11. April 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Link. Diese  Übersicht kannte ich auf rtings.com noch nicht. Aber wireless Headsets kommen für mich nicht in Frage. Da habe ich zu viel schlechtes gelesen. Ich würde mich nach vielen weiteren Recherchen für das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 entscheiden.
Nun meine Frage, wenn das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 betreibe:
Extra  Soundkarte oder nicht bei dem verbauten Mainboard (ESS® SABRE Chip): ROG MAXIMUS X HERO   | Motherboards | ASUS Global?


----------



## JackA (11. April 2018)

mmx  300 ist halt nen 130€ dt 770 mit Mikrofon.
Definitiv überteuert und wenn du dich bei rtings umsiehst, siehst du viele Headsets, die auf gleichen klanglichen Niveau sind.


----------



## denniz (16. April 2018)

Nach vielen weiteren Recherchen. Bin ich nun auf die Philips Fidelio X2gestoßen, welche laut Foren- und reddit-Beiträgen ein Ticken besser für elektronischen Music und mehr Spaß bei Games bringen als der dt 770:
Philips  Fidelio X2 ab 189,90 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
Leider ist der nicht bei rtings.com drin 

Dazu das V-Moda BoomPro Mikrofon
V-Moda BoomPro Mikrofon

Und eventuell Audioengine D1 über TOSLink für noch besseren Sound, falls meine Onboard Karte nicht gut genug ist. Da könnte ich auch zusätzlich meine Stereo Boxen analog anschließen
Audioengine  D1 ab 159,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Ericius (16. April 2018)

Strange, wie sehr der Preis beim X2 schwankt. Für 190 kann man den auf jeden Fall kaufen. Das Mic sollte einigermaßen passen, der Anschluss ist beim X2 ja gerade nach unten. Was Besseres als Onboard empfiehlt sich meiner Erfahrung nach, aber musst Du selbst testen, ob es dir das wert ist.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. April 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> The 5 Best Gaming Headphones - Winter 2018: Reviews



Auch wenn du den Link schon vor acht Tagen gepostet hast, kann ich den wenig ernst nehmen. Aus eigener Erfahrung hat das Logitech G430 in jeder Art von Bestenlisten nichts verloren (außer vielleicht bei Plastik und schlechtem Sound). 



denniz schrieb:


> Nach vielen weiteren Recherchen. Bin ich nun auf die Philips Fidelio X2gestoßen, welche laut Foren- und reddit-Beiträgen ein Ticken besser für elektronischen Music und mehr Spaß bei Games bringen als der dt 770:
> Philips  Fidelio X2 ab 189,90 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
> Leider ist der nicht bei rtings.com drin
> 
> ...



Ich finde der DT 770 ist ein guter Kopfhörer. Du musst bedenken, dass dieser geschlossen ist und der Fidelio X2 eine offene Bauart besitzt, wodurch dieser eine größere Bühne besitzt. Ob das so viel besser ist, um Gegner zu orten wie manche sagen, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da meine Ohren nicht die besten sind.


Was soll eigentlich ein GameDAC sein? Macht der bei der Umwandlung von Digital zu Analog etwas anders als "normale" DACs?


----------



## JackA (19. April 2018)

Ich nehm Rtings ernst, man muss sich halt schon etwas auskennen, wie sie testen und bewerten.
Ich habe schon länger 4 Hifi-Kopfhörer, die ich persönlich für mich eingegliedert habe, wo ich rtings noch nicht mal kannte und wenn ich die Kandidaten da nach schlage, trifft die Seite exakt mein Empfinden.
Man muss halt lesen und verstehen, was sie schreiben, ohne gehts halt net...


> The Logitech G430 have a decent metal frame that makes the headband somewhat durable but the rest of their build quality feels cheap. The joints especially do not feel particularly durable and although the ear cups are dense enough to handle a few accidental drops without getting damaged, the whole build is creaky and feels a little weak. Also, the cable is relatively thin, not detachable and non-replaceable



Klanglich sieht man ja auch gleich, wo die liegen, aufgedickte Bässe und eine ziemlichen "naja" Treble. Da wird kaum Brillanz rüber kommen.
Headphones - 1.2 - Graph


----------



## MircoSfot (19. April 2018)

Bis 30 Ohm brauch man keinen Verstärker, da reicht meiner Meinung nach der Onboardchip aus. Empfehlen kann ich auch nur die DT770 Pro, allerdings haben diese eine andere Nennimpedanz von bis zu 600 Ohm. Für Audiophile sind 600 + Verstärker natürlich Pflicht, für Spieler reichen die 80 Ohm- Version aus, man kann diese dann auch am Smartphone klemmen. Als Mikro nutze ich ein V- Adapter für Smartphone- Headsets MillSO 3,5mm Klinke Y Adapter, vergoldete Headset Splitter (Doppel 3,5mm Klinkenstecker auf 4 polig 3,5mm Klinken-Kupplung in CTIA Standard) fur Kopfhorer Desktop und Laptop: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente, sodass man diese auch vollfunktionsfähig am PC nutzen kann. Indem Fall nur das Micro. Eine Zeit lang nutzte ich die Apple- Earpods, also nur dessen Micro, und nun nutze ich Creative Aurvana in Ear 3 Plus weil ich auch für unterwegs was ordenliches brauchte. Die Microfonqualität ist natürlich beim Aurvana sehr viel besser als bei den Earpods, reichte allerdings für TS- Gespräche vollkommen aus.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. April 2018)

Die Seite wird ja von mehreren mittlerweile gehyped, für mich war sie unten durch als ich mir die Bewertungskriterien genauer angesehen habe.
Bei nem AKG K712pro wird der hohe Leak kritisiert (was sie übrigens bei allen offenen Kopfhörern kritisieren), Astro A50 taucht in der Liste der besten audiophilen Kopfhörer auf als Alternative zum hifiman Sundara auf, die Liste lässt sich quasi unendlich fortführen.


----------



## Niklas434 (24. April 2018)

Halt mal nach einem gebrauchten T70p/T70 Ausschau. Gibt nichts besseres, zum Musikhören aufgrund des Peaks nicht zu ertragen aber dafür ist er zum Zocken umso besser zu ertragen. 

Hab meinen für T70p für 105€ geschossen, aber bin da wohl ein Glückspilz.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (24. April 2018)

Meinst du nicht dass du mit der Aussage, dass es zum zocken nichts besseres als den T70 gibt, ein kleines bisschen übertreibst?
Welche anderen Kopfhörer hast du denn schon gehört?


----------

